# top ten favorite eye baits?



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

what are you guys top 10 favorite eye baits.

10.Tail Dancer
9.berkley 4" finesse worm
8.sonar/xps bladebait
7.DT10,6,and 4
6.shad rap
5.swedish pimple tipped with minnow or worm
4.jig n worm
3.jig n minnow
2.vibe
1.rapala huskyjerk w/my handtied feather dressed tail(i love em cause they hit it so darn hard)


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

10. Bottom bouncer w/spinners
9. Rapala floating minnows
8. Husky jerks
7. Hot-n-Tots
6. Reef runners
5. Vibes
4. AC shiners
3. Rapala fat raps
2. Rapala shad raps
1. Jigs w/live bait

The first couple were very good to me this year. Got alot of fish. The next few are not really in any particular order, just depends on the season. I like spinners the least because of the slower presentation but have used them effectively. I caught one of my biggest inland walleyes on a homemade spinner and bouncer. It was a 9 pounder.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

10. Swedish Pimple
9. Any Crank
8. Jiggin Rap
7. Mayfly rig
6. Crawler harness
5. Vibe's
4. Jig with crawler
3. Jig with minnow
2. Jig with twistertail
1. Floating jig head with tipped with minnow/ twistertail

I dont catch the numbers big daddy does but I have caught at least one walleye on everything listed


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

10. Tail Dancer
9. Slip bobber with a leech
8. Jiggin Rap
7.Shad rap
6.jiggin spoon
5.rapala huskyjerk
4.vibe
3.bottom bouncer with spinner
2.Jig& grub tipped with minnow
1. Fireball jig and minnow

A lot of the same baits already posted just in a different order. I haven't even used all of these this year yet b/c I get stuck on one way if it works for a while and normally don't try other baits unless I'm not catching fish. But you got to have at least a few of all the baits b/c you'll never know what will work.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Mine would have to be

3.tube jigs
2.jig&minnow
1.Husky jerk size twelve nails them


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

for rivers that are 6 feet or less deep they like long skinny suspending jerkbaits like the lucky craft pointer 100 or flashminnow 120. I haven't used the husky jerks much (silly when you got the pointers) but I bet they would work good too. Or the xrap 10 (which I also don't use much bc the pointers are better). Big smallies, big saugeyes, its all about the pointer 100.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

1st jig with twister tail
2nd jig with minnow 
3rd floating jig with twister tail and minnow
4th jerk baits 
5th hot in tots
6th walley diver 
7th jig and leech
8th trail dance
9th flipen jigs ya i know it weird but they work for me 
10th live small perch 
i have a lot more just cant thnk of them


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

but they are secondary to knowlege

the tourny team that i was on for 20 years won a bunch of prize money on lake erie---mostly the canadian islands and shoals---we used:

1.tom's lures

2.tiny teasers

both weight forward spinners tipped with nightcrawler and never lost a fish because of lure breakage or malfunction---it was also mandatory because Tom was on our team

recently in lorain ive been throwing 3/4 oz weapons---any color so long as they are green and have a gold blade---#4 or 3 colorado blades

be safe
mike


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

1.) Jigging spoons
2.) Bladebaits
3.) Rapala Jointed Shadraps (cast or troll)
4.) Rapala Shadraps (cast or troll)
5.) Leadcore w/Cordell Mini Big-O
6.) Original Thundersticks
7.) Original Hot-n-Tots
8.) Jig/crawler
9.) Bottom bouncer/worm harness w/Mack's Smile Blade
10.) Smithwick suspending Super Pro Rogue


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont have ten favorite lures but I do have 2....

1. Rapala Shad rap
2. Rapala orginal floater minnow


The only eyes I catch are on these 2 baits.


----------

